# Limited time UK Offshore VPS - DMCA ignored



## AtlanticServers (May 7, 2016)

ALL VPS INCLUDE:

99.9% Network Uptime Guarantee
24/7 Ticket Support
OpenVZ Virtual Platform
Available in Coventry, UK and Reading, UK
Work with a Fully Accredited UK VAT Registered Company
All Prices INCLUSIVE of VAT
Instant Activation - Upon Payment
===============================
Linux VPS1
===============================

Ram: 1024MB
RAID Storage: 20GB
CPU Cores: 1
1 IP Address
$4.89 per month Promo Price with code: SAVEVPS30 - https://www.atlanticservers.com/clients/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=1

Other plan please ask Sales team: [email protected]





Reply

Quote

Notify

Remove


----------



## splitice (May 8, 2016)

DMCA Ignored in the UK? Good luck with that.


----------



## graeme (May 9, 2016)

Why can someone in the UK not ignore the DMCA? It is not a British law.


It does not make much difference in the case of an actual breach of copyright, but it could save you from spam DMCA notices.


----------



## DomainBop (May 9, 2016)

> UK Offshore VPS - DMCA ignored



DMCA ignored is understandable since the servers are located in the UK and DMCA is a US copyright law.  


 I'm assuming that you don't ignore copyright complaints by copyright holders that are filed with a UK court for violations of UK/EU copyright laws , and I'm assuming that you will provide copyright holders with all info on customers who are alleged to be violating copyright law when you're served by the court with a Norwich Pharmacal Order. 


The UK like the US (and just about every other country with the exception of Iran and a handful of others) is a signatory of the Berne Convention so US copyright holders  still retain their copyright rights when infringing content is hosted on a UK server, and a case could also be made that the UK's "fair dealing" copyright exemptions are far more restrictive than the USA's "fair use" exemptions which makes the UK an even less hospitable place for copyright violators.


My question is what exactly makes a server in the UK "offshore" (_and I won't even get into the UK's use of ISP web blocking...including blocking of copyright infringing sites, mass surveillance of electronic communications, and its proposed laws about encryption which make the UK just about as far from being "offshore" as you can get in the western world_)?


----------



## splitice (May 11, 2016)

DMCA Ignored is code for Copyright abuse ignored. One could argue that abusing DMCA actually makes Copyright abuse legal under the right circumstances.


Intention > Technicalities in my view. And one can assume the intent of this post is to infer a safe harbour for iffy sites, of which the UK is not.


----------



## drmike (May 14, 2016)

Yeah UK isn't exactly known for safe harboring anything... maybe aside from  people... ahhh nevermind...  I shall not UKIP it.


While doable, this DMCA free, certainly other regs to follow there in UK.  Civilized nation, isn't the Republic of Sudan.


----------

